# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Уязвимости роутера

## Павлик

Подскажите, как можно проверить программное обеспечение модема(роутер) на наличие уязвимостей?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Virtual

*Павлик*, глянь версию ядра никсового на модеме, и ищи в инете  :Wink: .

----------


## Павлик

> глянь версию ядра никсового на модеме


 :Cheesy:  Куда глядеть? Термин "версия никсового ядра" не совсем понятен :Smiley: .
Чайник Я без ручки  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Куда глядеть?


В мозги модема - куда же еще ... там обычный урезанный Linux как правило, и к нему как правило как-то можно подключиться (телнетом, по SSH, забраться туда по FTP и т.п.). На некоторых роутерах разработчики понимают, к чему приведет копание в недрах бортовой операционки - и доступ к ней перекрывают почти полностью, кроме как через JTAG разъем туда и не попасть ... Следующий вопрос предсказуем - "ребята, я не секу в линуксах, скажите что нажать, чтобы он открылся "  :Smiley:  - если нет опыта работы с *nix системами, то лучше туда и не лезть (модем целее будет ...) и поверить мне на слово, что уязвимость там есть  :Smiley:

----------


## Павлик

> что уязвимость там есть


Обрадовали!!! :Smiley: 
Тогда такой вопрос, как эту уязвимость устранить, и насколько можно говорить о безопасности ПК имея дырку в модеме?
P.S.



> если нет опыта работы с *nix системами, то лучше туда и не лезть


Не согласен(без комментариев)  :Smiley:

----------

